# Needed NC members



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

you should also post this on the Lab board

http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/index.php


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Faith's Mommy*

Faith's Mommy:

It's on Lab Forum-thanks!


----------



## Nala's Mom (Apr 8, 2007)

I live in Durham, NC. I think I am helping with Lita's transport but maybe we can somehow combine them???


----------



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

*run sheet*

Hi :wave:

Neither baby is a Golden, but they desperately need some help to get home. Here's the run sheet:



> Destiny was pulled today from Bladen Cty Pound--otherwise she was first to die. Her story and pictures are on this thread
> http://forums.petfinder.com/viewtopic.php?t=157358
> 
> She will join Milo on transport 7/19&20. Please crosspost and sign up if you can help.
> ...


I did get a Golden adopted from Robinson,IL. Buddy is going to live in NJ with my bother and SIL. And I'll be picking him up next week. He's having 
"that snip" today and will be treated Fri--he tested HW+.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11246091


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nala*

Nala's Mom:

Nala's Mom : Is Lita's transport for July 19th?

If not, can you help with Destiny?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Nala's Mom said:


> I live in Durham, NC. I think I am helping with Lita's transport but maybe we can somehow combine them???


That's what I was thinking too


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Hali's Mom, you have a PM.


----------



## Nala's Mom (Apr 8, 2007)

I am not even sure which day Lita's transport is. The problem is they are going different directions. Lita is going North through NC and Destiny is going West through NC.


----------

